# Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar

*Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

*Fishing with birds! - Wild China - BBC*​
Geiles Video mit richtig tollen Bildern von der BBC.

Auch Unterwasseraufnahmen von jagenden Kormoranen.

Die sind ja nun abgerichtet - wenn man das aber sieht, wie effektiv und welche Fischgrößen die jagen und erbeuten, dann weiss man, welchen Schaden ihre freilebenden "Kollegen" hier anrichten können in unseren Gewässern...

Wenn die eben bei uns auf dem Durchzug schwarmweise einfallen und ganze Gewässer plündern und nicht nur mit ein paar zahmen gefischt wird, wie im Film in China.

Leider nur Englisch - trotzdem (>> Bilder) echt anschauenswert..

Und - wenn man an die Situation in unseren Gewässern denkt - zum ko.........

Fishing with birds! - Wild China - BBC

[youtube1]JNEplaYZtpI[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNEplaYZtpI


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## KptIglo (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

hmm ... gelten dann auch die Schonzeiten?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Und nun ?

Muss der Angler sich als Feind gegenüber einem natürlichem Fischräuber präsentieren ? Folge dessen, wie sieht man dann jene Angler, die ebenfalls Fische jagen, fangen und in Schwärmen Gewässer plündern ?

Für mich dreht sich das Argumentativ seit je her im Kreis, der Komoran hat sein Recht auf den Fisch. Wenn die Natur diesen Vogel so effektiv gemacht hätte, wir hätten nichts mehr an Getier in unseren Wassern.........


----------



## feederbrassen (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Interessant die Unterwasseraufnahmen wie fix und effektief die sind.
Deswegen mag ich die aber immernoch nicht.:r
Und wenn ich daran denke das die immer in Horden auftauchen 
kann ich mir an drei fingern abzählen was da unter der Wasseroberfläche abgeht und was die sich weghauen.


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Sehr starke Aufnahmen. Filmen können die schon, alle Achtung! 

So wie das aussieht, sitzen die Kormorane nach getaner Arbeit da ganz entspannt auf dem Floß und fahren mit dem Fischer wieder heim. Ich frag mich, wie man denen das beibringen kann, dass die nicht einfach wegfliegen?


----------



## feederbrassen (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, wie man denen das beibringen kann, dass die nicht einfach wegfliegen?



Eier klauen und die Jungen selber aufziehen.;+


----------



## Michael Bothe (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Sehe ich völlig anders ... sicherlich gibt es schwarze Schafe unter uns Anglern... nur leider sind diese nicht annähernd so effektiv wie diese Tiere... daher ist der Schaden massiv höher als der den 50 Schwarzangler, selbst bei 3 untermaßigen Zander für jeden an einem Tag, anrichten können. Diese Tiere jagen täglich... und jeder von ihnen muss fressen.  Spräche ja auch nichts gegen wenn die Population kontrolliert und in der Waage gehalten würde.  Man sieht ja was passiert wenn Wildschweine nicht mehr gejagt werden dürfen... ganze Gärten werden umgegraben. Leider sieht man den Schaden den Schwarzwild anrichtet  und den der "schwarzen" Fischjäger eben nicht. Wenn man sich vorstellt wie ca 20 dieser Tiere jeden Tag an der Moselmündung  jagen(bei Koblenz) ist es für die Fische verdammt schwer hier Schutz zu finden  in der Angelverbotsbereich Mündung Mosel.

Das die Fischbestände vielen Bereichen zurückgegangen sind ist auch kein Geheimnis. Liegt auch am Mensch der immer Trinkwasserseen haben möchte... was dazu führt das Plankton zurückgeht. Siehe Sendung über den Bodensee. Hinzu kommen jetzt massiv zu viele Kormorane. Frag mal an den großen Seen in Bayern und in Norddeutschland wird auch immer wieder  besetzt um  die Fischpopulation zu stabilisieren. 




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und nun ?
> 
> Muss der Angler sich als Feind gegenüber einem natürlichem Fischräuber präsentieren ? Folge dessen, wie sieht man dann jene Angler, die ebenfalls Fische jagen, fangen und in Schwärmen Gewässer plündern ?
> 
> Für mich dreht sich das Argumentativ seit je her im Kreis, der Komoran hat sein Recht auf den Fisch. Wenn die Natur diesen Vogel so effektiv gemacht hätte, wir hätten nichts mehr an Getier in unseren Wassern.........


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



> Ich frag mich, wie man denen das beibringen kann, dass die nicht einfach wegfliegen?



Die Kormorane müssen ja eh erst mal Federn trocknen nach dem tauchen, die werden ja durch nass weil nicht gefettet wie bei Enten etc. (deswegen auch so viel Kalorienbedarf (Auskühlung))...

Vielleicht haben sie denen auch Schwungfedern beschnitten oder so -


----------



## fishhawk (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Hallo,



> Für mich dreht sich das Argumentativ seit je her im Kreis, der Komoran hat sein Recht auf den Fisch.



Der Meinung kann man sein. Ebenso, dass der Wolf sein Recht auf Beute hat, die Ratte ihr Recht auf Nahrung, der Floh sein Recht auf  Blut etc. etc. . 

Eine andere Meinung wäre, dass der Mensch in Kulturlandschaften regulativ eingreifen darf, wenn unerwünschte Entwicklungen im Tier und Pflanzenreich auftreten,  um damit seine Interessen zu verteidigen. 

Ich war in den 80ern bereit Wehrdienst zu leisten und das Recht und die Freiheit des deutschen Volkes tapfer zu verteidigen.

Andere hätten die Rote Armee lieber mit Blumenkränzen begrüßt, statt mit der Waffe.

Beide Meinungen wurden in unserer Demokratie respektiert.

Ich persönlich würder lieber ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis zwischen Äschen und Kormoranen sehen, als viele satte Kormorane aber leergefischte Äschenflüsse. 

Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würder lieber ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis zwischen Äschen und Kormoranen sehen, als viele satte Kormorane aber leergefischte Äschenflüsse.
> 
> Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung.


auch meine!!!!
#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Das Verfahren hat doch Potential! 

Vlt. sollte man alle Kormorane zähmen (also durch händisch aufgezogen gezüchtete aus Farmen ersetzen) und denen so ein "Collar" (Antischluckbindfaden) umlegen !?!?
Dann wäre doch allen geholfen - und die Vogelschützer und ihre Konsorten dürfen auch gerne die Geflügel-Stallarbeit übernehmen! :m


----------



## Black Mike (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Schwieriges Thema .
Schuld an der Misere sind wir ,die die Fische fangen wollen.
Wenn die Vögel den Bestand fressen ,werden sie danach keine Nahrung mehr finden und verhungern .Wenn sie verhungert sind kann sich der Fischbestand erholen .Dummerweise stehen wir dazwischen und sorgen durch Besatz dafür daß die Kormorane immer genug zu fressen bekommen und dadurch auch immer mehr werden.
Aber ohne Besatz könnte man auch zuhause in der Badewanne angeln und würde genauso viel fangen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Also für mich gehört der Kormoran an allen ecken und enden bejagt.
Der Vogel hat sich inzwischen soweit ausgebreitet das es einfach nicht mehr vertretbar ist ihn fröhlich froh und munter seine Bahnen ziehen zu lassen.


----------



## Matrix85 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Black Mike schrieb:


> Schwieriges Thema .
> Schuld an der Misere sind wir ,die die Fische fangen wollen.
> Wenn die Vögel den Bestand fressen ,werden sie danach keine Nahrung mehr finden und verhungern .Wenn sie verhungert sind kann sich der Fischbestand erholen .Dummerweise stehen wir dazwischen und sorgen durch Besatz dafür daß die Kormorane immer genug zu fressen bekommen und dadurch auch immer mehr werden.
> Aber ohne Besatz könnte man auch zuhause in der Badewanne angeln und würde genauso viel fangen.




Falsch. 
Ohne Besatz würde sich das Gewässer wieder regenerieren. Die Natur regelt das ganz von selbst. 

Wenn die Vereine ihr Gewässer so überfüllen dann geschieht es Ihnen zu recht das dort der Cormoran sich bedient. 
Ein Weiher voller Zuchtfische ist für ihn das Paradies.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Es gibt keine Natur mehr in deutschen Gewässern - alles bewirtschaftete Kulturlandschaft, von der Quelle (Alpen, Wasserkraft) bis ins Meer (Schiffahrtsweg)..

Da regelt die Natur gor nix mehr, in meinen Augen hilft Schrot oder 22er Hornet am besten.....


----------



## Jose (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

wenn man sieht, wie effektiv diese vögel jagen, dann wäre ein gefühl wie " toll, was die natur so auf lager hat " sicher angebracht.
im zweiten oder so gedankengang das auf "schaden anrichten" runterzubrechen ist sicher nicht realitätsfremd.

realitätsnah ist wohl auch die betrachtung, wie effektiv so ein berufsfischer ist. und da denke ich, da hat der die nase vorn, der fängt sogar die vögel.

signifikanter unterschied scheint mir zu sein:
der schwarze geselle hat keine wahl.
für selbstbezogene angler sind beide die pest


----------



## rippi (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Ich glaube das der DAFV Schuld an der Kormoranproblematik ist.


----------



## willmalwassagen (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Falsch.
> Ohne Besatz würde sich das Gewässer wieder regenerieren. Die Natur regelt das ganz von selbst.
> 
> Wenn die Vereine ihr Gewässer so überfüllen dann geschieht es Ihnen zu recht das dort der Cormoran sich bedient.
> Ein Weiher voller Zuchtfische ist für ihn das Paradies.



Träume weiter. [nanananana - ..Nettiquette!].


----------



## Mozartkugel (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

irgendwie faszinierend dieser Vogel und aus der Nähe auch schön. Ähhh... (duck und weg) |supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Träume weiter. [nanananana - ..Nettiquette!]



Du strotzt nur so vor Bereitschaft zur Diskussion !



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Natur mehr in deutschen Gewässern - alles bewirtschaftete Kulturlandschaft, von der Quelle (Alpen, Wasserkraft) bis ins Meer (Schiffahrtsweg)..
> 
> Da regelt die Natur gor nix mehr, in meinen Augen hilft Schrot oder 22er Hornet am besten.....



Das gleiche Argument haben Anhänger der NPD gegenüber ungeliebten Kultureindringlingen, mit genau der gleichen Herangehensweise. Das die Natur auch über deinem Selbstverständnis steht zeigt sie doch jeden Tag, wie kann man so Naiv sein und glauben weil wir 2 Straßen durch den Wald ziehen, hier und da einen Tümpel anlegen Anspruch auf Regulation haben ? Wir Zerstören einfach, wir regulieren nicht, genau dieses Geschöne sorgt doch dafür, das wir in unserer wirren Lebensansicht immer erst dann reagieren wenn der große Knall kommt und alles zu spät ist. Vorher wurde ja nur reguliert, danach heißt es wir haben Fehlerhaft agiert...........

Dieser Boomerang wird eines Tages auf uns zurück kommen, das Gejammer möchte ich dann hören.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> irgendwie faszinierend dieser Vogel und aus der Nähe auch schön. Ähhh... (duck und weg) |supergri


Kannste auch von Frauen sagen - deswegen sind die trotzdem gefährlich ...
:q:q:q:q

Für mich bleibt beim Thema Kormoran:
Diese einseitige Schützerei der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie richtet mehr Schaden an, als dass es nutzt..

Ein klassisches Beispiel ist dafür die Unterschutzstellung vom Kormoran.
Eines Vogels, der alles, ausser bedroht ist.

Lasst sich halt aber von der Spendenmafia und ihrem parlamentarischen Arm gut für Propaganda und Spendendrückerkolonnen nutzen..

Da kann der gemeine Angler nicht mithalten und wird halt nicht nur nicht geschützt, sondern soll am besten vom Wasser weg..

Und da ist so ein Video klasse, wenn man Effektivität der Räuber sieht und die Fischgröße, und auch, wie Fische nur angepickt werden.

Dazu noch da, wo der Kormoran nicht nur zeitweise einfällt, eingehende, zugeschissene Bäume und Verbreitung von Krankheiten..

Wenn 10.000 vor der Nabu-Zentrale nisten würden, wärs mir wurscht....

20 oder 30, die jetzt im Winter an Äschenflüssen aufräumen und ausrotten, wenn sonst alles zugefroren ist, sind mir dann definitiv nicht mehr wurscht..

Da hilft dann eben Schrot oder 22er Hornet immer noch am besten....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 20 oder 30, die jetzt im Winter an Äschenflüssen aufräumen und ausrotten, wenn sonst alles zugefroren ist, sind mir dann definitiv nicht mehr wurscht..



Wie konnte die Äsche denn überhaupt die Jahrtausende überleben, wo doch Winter und wesentlich mehr Kormoran vorhanden war, wie haben sich die Fischbestände denn überhaupt gehalten, wenn der Kormoran so effektiv ist und sich selbst seiner eigenen Nahrungsgrundlage beraubt ?

Mich erinnert die Debatte ein wenig wie Peta gegen Angler, so Angler gegen Kormoran........


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Weils damals eben noch (zumindest etwas) Natur gab und nicht nur Kulturlandschaften wie heute..

Muss ja nicht so weit kommen wie in Holland, wo dann z. B. wegen Gänsejagdverbot auf Grund der Schäden, welche die Viecher anrichten, dann Gänse gefangen und vergast werden mussten..

Rechtzeitige Reduzierung auf ein verträgliches Maß ist auch Bestands-, Tier-, Arten- und Biotopschutz....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weils damals eben noch (zumindest etwas) Natur gab und nicht nur Kulturlandschaften wie heute..
> 
> Muss ja nicht so weit kommen wie in Holland, wo dann z. B. wegen Gänsejagdverbot auf Grund der Schäden, welche die Viecher anrichten, dann Gänse gefangen und vergast werden mussten..
> 
> Rechtzeitige Reduzierung auf ein verträgliches Maß ist auch Bestands-, Tier-, Arten- und Biotopschutz....



Dann sollte man auch bestrebt sein Erhebungen stattfinden zu lassen anstellte mit der Flinte anrücken zu wollen. Ich sehe jedenfalls keine Brutkolonien die ganze Wälder in Verwüstung zurück lassen.

Wir haben selbst Kormorane am See, wir sehen selten tote angehackte Fische, wir sehen sie Rauben und ihre Beute entspricht dem Verhältnis ihrer Körpergröße. Sie Nisten und das kleine Wäldchen auf der Insel kippt nicht um, stinkt auch nicht.......

Der Fischer mit seinen dressierten Tierchen/Vögeln ist auch ein haarsträubender Vergleich, weil er sie Konditioniert, die Tiere wahrscheinlich unter Hunger hält und am Ende belohnt. Logisch bringt der viel Fisch, das ist seine Aufgabe. Kann ich mit meinem Hund auch machen, hat aber mit natürlichem Verhalten 0 zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Du kannst gerne weiter nicht schutzbedürftige Massen-Vögel schützen wollen, gestehe ich Dir jederzeit zu (ich kann auch mit Veganern leben, solange sie mich nicht missionieren wollen)..

Ich bin aber weiter fürs Angler und Fische vor Kormoran schützen.

Haben beide in meinen Augen mehr Schutz nötig als Kormorane....


----------



## Guinst (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Was ist denn ein erträgliches Maß? Die Natur reguliert sich doch selbst. Ich denk mal für den neutralen Beobachter aus dem All sind wir die Plünderer und Zerstörer. Ein paar kaputtgekackte Bäume und kleingehaltene Fischpopulationen sind ja wohl ein Witz dagegen.
Ich mag den Cormoran auch nicht wirklich, aber wenn ich alles erschießen würde was ich nicht mag ...
Angeln ist ein Hobby von mir, wenn mein Überleben vom Fischfang abhängig wäre,  sähe es anders aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

""Die Natur" gibts in unseren Kulturgewässern aber nicht mehr und ist auch nicht mehr rückholbar.

Und ich sprach NIE von ALLE  erschiessen.

Sondern wieder auf ein Maß reduzieren, dass weder Kormoran noch z. B. Äschen aussterben..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Guinst schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein erträgliches Maß? Die Natur reguliert sich doch selbst. Ich denk mal für den neutralen Beobachter aus dem All sind wir die Plünderer und Zerstörer. Ein paar kaputtgekackte Bäume und kleingehaltene Fischpopulationen sind ja wohl ein Witz dagegen.
> Ich mag den Cormoran auch nicht wirklich, aber wenn ich alles erschießen würde was ich nicht mag ...
> Angeln ist ein Hobby von mir, wenn mein Überleben vom Fischfang abhängig wäre,  sähe es anders aus.



Eben.

Das ist auch mein Grundgedanke und ich hab halt argumentativ damit Probleme. Ich spiele den Natur wie Tierschützern doch in die Karten wenn ich Lebewesen die auf Fisch angewiesen sind zu meinen Totfeind erkläre und um meine schwimmenden Goldbarren zu schützen dafür plädiere die Vögel zu dezimieren wo es nur geht.

Genau diesen Gedankengang haben Organisationen wie PETA oder NABU im Grundsatz gegen Angler und können sich den *selben Argumenten* bedienen wie wir sei gegen den Kormoran verwenden.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sondern wieder auf ein Maß reduzieren, dass weder Kormoran noch z. B. Äschen aussterben..



Dein Maß ?


----------



## Kay63 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Wenn sich der Winter entschließen könnte, wieder durchweg für 3-4 Monate die Gewässer zufrieren zu lassen, würde sich die ganze Sache selbst regeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Wenn sich der Winter entschließen könnte, wieder durchweg für 3-4 Monate die Gewässer zufrieren zu lassen, würde sich die ganze Sache selbst regeln.



Hat die Natur wohl so auch über Jahrtausende so geregelt. Aber scheinbar zählt die Devise, in unnatürlichen Gebieten noch unnatürlicher Reagieren. :m


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

für mich das das nur wieder ein weiteres Mittel zum Zweck, die Tiere gehen ihren Instinkten nach und der Mensch nutzt es aus.


----------



## captn-ahab (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und nun ?
> 
> Muss der Angler sich als Feind gegenüber einem natürlichem Fischräuber präsentieren ? Folge dessen, wie sieht man dann jene Angler, die ebenfalls Fische jagen, fangen und in Schwärmen Gewässer plündern ?
> 
> Für mich dreht sich das Argumentativ seit je her im Kreis, der Komoran hat sein Recht auf den Fisch. Wenn die Natur diesen Vogel so effektiv gemacht hätte, wir hätten nichts mehr an Getier in unseren Wassern.........



Was für ein Unfug. Klar kann der gut jagen, darf aber eben auch nicht bejagd werden und ist daher viel zu oft vertreten.
Es gibt schlichtweg keine natürlichen Feinde mehr. Daher müsste der Mensch hier für Ausgleich sorgen, wie z.B. beim Wildschwein auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Es gibt schlichtweg keine natürlichen Feinde mehr. Daher müsste der Mensch hier für Ausgleich sorgen, wie z.B. beim Wildschwein auch.


Du kommst auch hier nicht gegen jahrzehntelange, schützergeprägte, postfaktische Gehirnwäsche an, wenngleich ich persönlich das wie Du auch sehe...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Was für ein Unfug. Klar kann der gut jagen, darf aber eben auch nicht bejagd werden und ist daher viel zu oft vertreten.
> Es gibt schlichtweg keine natürlichen Feinde mehr. Daher müsste der Mensch hier für Ausgleich sorgen, wie z.B. beim Wildschwein auch.



Wer ist denn deiner Meinung nach in einen intaktem System der natürliche Feind des Kormorans ? Dieser Vogel stand vor der Ausrottung durch den Menschen, weil dieser ihn als natürlichen Nahrungskonkurrenten ansah, diese Zeiten sind aber vorbei.

Jetzt steht der Kormoran mit wem im Wettbewerb ? Dem Angler der für den Kochtopf fischt ? Dem hungerndem Mitteleuropäer ? Dem Angler der für Catch and Release ist, weil er Angeln als Hobby ansieht, die Natur zu genießen, aber seine Bestmarken in Gefahr sieht, wenn der geflügelte Wolf sich über das Weidetier des Anglers her macht ?

Endet für mich nur im Widerspruch für den Angler.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du kommst auch hier nicht gegen jahrzehntelange, schützergeprägte, postfaktische Gehirnwäsche an, wenngleich ich persönlich das wie Du auch sehe...



Das ist immer deine letzte billige Masche wenn dir keine Argumentationen in den Sinn kommen. Weil ich die Natur als ganzes Schätze und mir kein Tier nur aus egoistischem Selbsttrieb weniger Wert erscheint als dir unterliege ich keiner Gehirnwäsche. So schlägt man Diskussionen tot, so unterwandert man seine eigene Glaubwürdigkeit.

Wenn ich aus Gruppenzwang heraus einen Reflex entwickel und mir Pseudo-Feindbilder aufbaue damit ich was zu sagen habe, nur damit ich was sagen kann, auf Kosten einer ganzen Spezies, dann habe ich auch die Grundsätze unseres Hobbies, dem Angeln nicht verstanden.


----------



## Hann. Münden (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du kommst auch hier nicht gegen jahrzehntelange, schützergeprägte, postfaktische Gehirnwäsche an, wenngleich ich persönlich das wie Du auch sehe...


#6
Sich als Angler hinzustellen, der Tieren(Fischen) nachstellt, um dann Moralapostel für Kormorane zu spielen? Ich glaube es wird langsam Zeit, dass manche wieder ans Wasser gehen und frische Luft um die Nase bekommen. Oder Dir sind hier manche Peta-U-Boote einfach noch nicht aufgefallen.|supergri  |kopfkrat


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> #6
> Sich als Angler hinzustellen, der Tieren(Fischen) nachstellt, um dann Moralapostel für Kormorane zu spielen? Ich glaube es wird langsam Zeit, dass manche wieder ans Wasser gehen und frische Luft um die Nase bekommen. Oder Dir sind hier manche Peta-U-Boote einfach noch nicht aufgefallen.|supergri  |kopfkrat



Was für ein Blödsinn. 

Wenn ich so Argumentiere, gegenüber jedem Thema, habe ich kein Interesse an Diskussion und Kompromiss. Ich muss doch wohl anderen Nutzern am Wasser ein Recht zu Leben einräumen und nicht mit jeder Faser meines Körpers ins gleiche Horn Blasen wie Trompeten-Manni der 2 Pils am Mittwoch Abend drin hat und bei jedem schwarzen Vogel am Himmel Kormoran brüllt und seine imaginäre Flinte sucht.

Ich kenne nur geistig tief tauchende Uboote und davon werden es immer mehr...........


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Falls Fakten von Interesse sind, hat der Anglerverband Niedersachsen auf seiner Webseite einen Faktencheck zum Thema Kormoran.

http://www.av-nds.de/downloads/nachgehakt.html


----------



## Hechtbär (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Der Kormoran hat ja einen natürlichen Feind... Aber dieser ist leider auch bedroht... Würden die paar Seeadler, die es noch gibt, den ganzen Tag Kormoran fressen, wären es wegen Verfettung Fussgänger!! 

Als Tipp: Wer Interesse an falsch verstandenem Schützerwahn hat, fährt mal nach Peenemünde... Der Himmel und das Wasser ist schwarz vor Kormoranen und Fisch gibt es da nicht wirklich mehr!


----------



## rippi (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Anstelle die Äsche durch Abschussaktionen zu schützen, sollte wir sie lieber genetisch verbessern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



zander67 schrieb:


> Waschbären (wenn auch nicht heimisch) sollen wohl so einer Kolonie arg zusetzen können.
> 
> VG



Sollte das so stimmen, hat auch hier die Natur wieder einen Weg gefunden und auch der Waschbär, welcher sich Ausbreitet bringt seine Fähigkeiten zum Trage und sorgt für ein Gleichgewicht.

Ab jetzt werden Angler dann für den Waschbär plädieren, weil so toll, aber gegen Grundel und Kormoran, weil so nervend. Schon Komisch, man mag gar nicht glauben wie viel Eigennutz da im Vordergrund steht. |rolleyes


----------



## KxKx2 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Die Angelvereine sollten die Jäger etwas unterstützen. Patronengeld, mit Schrot dürfen die Vögel ja nicht gejagt werden, und eine kleine Prämie pro Vogel. 
 In Niedersachsen- bei uns im Fischerreigebiet , werden sie  jedenfalls noch gejagt, außer in Vogelschutzgebieten und in der Brut und Setzzeit.:m Das macht sich auch so langsam bemerkbar#6

 Letzte Zeit konnte ich oft beobachten, was Kormorane für Räuber sind. Die letzten freien Eislöcher-eisfreie Kanalabschnitte wurden von ganzen Kormoranscharen, mit System, leergefressen:c


----------



## captn-ahab (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sollte das so stimmen, hat auch hier die Natur wieder einen Weg gefunden und auch der Waschbär, welcher sich Ausbreitet bringt seine Fähigkeiten zum Trage und sorgt für ein Gleichgewicht.
> 
> Ab jetzt werden Angler dann für den Waschbär plädieren, weil so toll, aber gegen Grundel und Kormoran, weil so nervend. Schon Komisch, man mag gar nicht glauben wie viel Eigennutz da im Vordergrund steht. |rolleyes




Dein ERNST???

Die Natur hat einen Weg gefunden mit dem Waschbären und sorgt für Gleichgewicht?

Alle für sich alleine sind diese nicht heimischen sich unkintrolliert verbeitenen Tiere eine Katastrophe.
Du erinnerst mich an die Aussis:
Hey, diese Mücke ist zu viel da....lass die Aga Kröte holen....oh, die breiten sich aus...lass Schlangen ansiedeln....oh, die......

UNterhalte dich einfach mal ganz unaufgeregt mit einem Jäger, die können dir zur Regulierung und Verbreitung einzelner Spezies an Land sehr veil erzählen. Die Auswirkung dieses Landtieres spüren nur wir Angler am deutlichsten.


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sollte das so stimmen, hat auch hier die Natur wieder einen Weg gefunden und auch der Waschbär, welcher sich Ausbreitet bringt seine Fähigkeiten zum Trage und sorgt für ein Gleichgewicht.



Die Natur verfolgt keinen Plan und sucht keine Wege, deshalb ist sie am Fortbestand der Äsche auch nicht interessiert.
Wenn sich in der Natur immer Wege finden würden, wäre noch nie etwas ausgestorben.
Das Verschwinden von Arten ist einfach ein teil des Lebens, wenn sie keine Nische mehr vorfinden, verdrängt oder gefressen werden, ist irgendwann Schluss.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Natur verfolgt keinen Plan und sucht keine Wege, deshalb ist sie am Fortbestand der Äsche auch nicht interessiert.
> Wenn sich in der Natur immer Wege finden würden, wäre noch nie etwas ausgestorben.



Genau das Beschreibe ich doch ! Niemand hatte den Waschbären auf dem Schirm, gerade im Zusammenhang mit Kormoran, ein User brachte diesen ins Spiel gerade zum Bezug auf das Thema mit dem natürlichen Fressfeind.



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Alle für sich alleine sind diese nicht heimischen sich unkintrolliert verbeitenen Tiere eine Katastrophe.




Der Waschbär wurde von deutschen zur Pelzsucht gehalten und verbreitete sich auch unter anderem hier so. Was ich mit Australiern und deren Maßnahmen zu tun habe ist mir Schleierhaft, ich plädiere für das Gegenteil, das die Natur das Selbst regelt und einen Weg findet. Was du Kontrollieren willst auch eine Klasse für sich, klappt ja bei der Grundel auch so.....

Ich sehe nur nicht ein, den Vogel als Bedrohung gegen meine Angelwelt zu sehen, so Argumentiert kann jemand wie PETA eben den Fisch betrachten und mich als Angler dementsprechend als Kormoran mit Rute in der Hand darstellen, dagegen verwehre ich mich. Ich bestreite nicht meinen Unterhalt mit dem Angeln, geschweige denn das ich meine Existenz damit bestreite, dieser Vogel schon. Ich kann also damit Leben, wenn er neben mir sitzt meinetwegen sogar an meinem Futterplatz Stellung bezieht.

Es gibt keine/kaum Erhebungen für den Schaden, den Kormorane verursachen, es gibt nur Angler die sich bedroht fühlen.


----------



## Ørret (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Leute lasst euch doch nicht von dem Fantasten auf die Palme bringen! Nur deshalb bringt er doch immer wieder mal gerne irgendwelche abstrusen Theorien auf dem Markt um endlos und sinnlos diskutieren zu können.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Ørret schrieb:


> Leute lasst euch doch nicht von dem Fantasten auf die Palme bringen! Nur deshalb bringt er doch immer wieder mal gerne irgendwelche abstrusen Theorien auf dem Markt um endlos und sinnlos diskutieren zu können.



Google mal welchen Sinn ein Forum hat, wozu es dient. Du bist falsch, wenn dir danach der Sinn fehlt, wir sind nur deswegen hier. 

"öffentliche Diskussion, Aussprache" Ein Auszug aus dem Duden. Es tut mir ja Leid, das ich nicht ins selbe Horn blase wir einige hier im Forum, aber ich hab genug gesehen von diesen Vereins-Hirschen und superlativen Sportsfischern die mit ihrer Wertvorstellung aus der Steinzeit Mode machen wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Google mal welchen Sinn ein Forum hat, wozu es dient.



Absolut richtig!

Hier hat jede - auch jede sinnlose, sinnfreie, abstruse, schützerische, antischützerische - Meinung und Diskussion rund um Angeln und Angler ihren Platz, solange der Ton anständig bleibt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Absolut richtig!
> 
> Hier hat jede - auch jede sinnlose, sinnfreie, abstruse, schützerische, antischützerische - Meinung und Diskussion rund um Angeln und Angler ihren Platz, solange der Ton anständig bleibt.



Genauso wie jede paranoide, übertriebene, egozentrische oder realitätsferne.


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Absolut richtig!
> 
> Hier hat jede - auch jede sinnlose, sinnfreie, abstruse, schützerische, antischützerische - Meinung und Diskussion rund um Angeln und Angler ihren Platz, solange der Ton anständig bleibt.



Sehr gut #6


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> irgendwie faszinierend dieser Vogel und aus der Nähe auch schön. Ähhh... (duck und weg) |supergri




Ja,einfach nur schön,wenn sie so da liegen:

http://www.fischereilasner.de/der-kormoran/

Die Bilder sind vom Gr.Plöner See,wo der Barschbestand in

den letzten Jahren, durch die  Vögel, vollig zusammen gebrochen ist.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Sind die an ihre fresssucht erstickt?


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Schon erschreckend wie groß die Barsche sind die sie da runter würgen.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Nicht zu vergessen der hecht auf dem ersten Bild. Aber da hat erst sich wollen übernommen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Sind die an ihre fresssucht erstickt?



JA,einen großen Barsch würgen sie irgendwie noch runter,

beim zweiten gehen sie dann schon mal ......hops.   

Und wenn ihr euch vorstellen könnt, dass im August/September bis zu 7000 Kormorane

gezählt worden sind,könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen,was da unter Wasser abgeht.


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Wie sagt man so schön, Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

beim zweiten gehen sie dann schon mal ......hops.   [/QUOTE]

Ist wie bei uns Menschen, wer zu viel frisst ........


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen der hecht auf dem ersten Bild. Aber da hat erst sich wollen übernommen.




Glaube es mir,aber auch den, würgt er irgendwie runter,

auch wenn er dabei drauf geht.

Ist echt mega traurig ,dieses Thema.


----------



## MarkusZ (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



> Es gibt keine/kaum Erhebungen für den Schaden, den Kormorane verursachen, es gibt nur Angler die sich bedroht fühlen.



Nicht einfach beim NABU abschreiben, sondern verschiedene Quellen durchsuchen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Nicht einfach beim NABU abschreiben, sondern verschiedene Quellen durchsuchen.



Habe ich, nichts stichhaltiges Gefunden, Franz hat aber einen Link in die Runde geworfen, der sowohl als auch darstellt. Vielleicht solltest du nicht nur auf Seiten die für den Abschuss plädieren nachsehen und objektiver beurteilen ?


----------



## Blauzahn (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es gibt keine/kaum Erhebungen für den Schaden, den Kormorane verursachen, es gibt nur Angler die sich bedroht fühlen.



Nur weil du bei Tante Google nichts darüber findest, bedeutet das, dass es keine Schäden gibt?

Irgendwie recht dünn und lässt im Umkehrschluss deine Argumentation ziemlich dünn aussehen, weil du ja bei deiner Meinungsbildung auch nur Google befragt hast.

Ich könnte dir jetzt Zahlen eines Wiederansiedlungsprojektes für Äschen präsentieren, welche ehrenamtliche Stunden, 1000e gefahrene Kilometer, technische Ausrüstung für die Aufzuchtanlage (Bruthaus, Rundbecken, SPS-Steuerung, Notstrom) beziffert. Aber selbst das wäre für dich nur eine Reaktion des bedrohten Anglers, weil man bei Google darüber nichts findet...

Gute Besserung gewünscht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Nur weil du bei Tante Google nichts darüber findest, bedeutet das, dass es keine Schäden gibt?
> 
> Irgendwie recht dünn und lässt im Umkehrschluss deine Argumentation ziemlich dünn aussehen, weil du ja bei deiner Meinungsbildung auch nur Google befragt hast.
> 
> ...



Die Links von Franz haben da gute Informationen geliefert, was dein Zynismus lächerlich macht. Die Problematik der Äsche wurde aufgezeigt.

Was macht die Äsche nun Wertvoller als den Kormoran ? Die Erhebungen gestalten sich als Schwer, die Schäden als schwierig zu beziffern, so die Experten, aber du weisst es natürlich besser.

Dir auch gute Besserung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Äsche:
Gefährdet...
Kormoran:
Massenvogel ohne jede Gefährdung


----------



## MarkusZ (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

http://www.biologische-station-sieg...ilder/Artenschutz/Kormoran-und-Aesche_pdf.pdf

http://www.av-nds.de/images/nachgehakt/2016-11-28_AVN-Faktencheck_Kormoran_final_web.pdf

Kannst natürlich ruhig weiter glauben, dass zwischen Äschenrückgang und Kormoranzunahme nur ne zufällige Korrealation aber keine Kausalität besteht. 

Wenn man das ganze mal live erlebt hat, also Äschenbestand vor und nachdem ne Horde schwarzer Vögel ein paar Winterage gefischt hat, kann man dazu auch ne andere Meinung vertreten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> http://www.biologische-station-sieg...ilder/Artenschutz/Kormoran-und-Aesche_pdf.pdf
> 
> http://www.av-nds.de/images/nachgehakt/2016-11-28_AVN-Faktencheck_Kormoran_final_web.pdf
> 
> ...



Wurde doch im Interview schon bestätigt und auch daran festgemacht das die Äsche Probleme beim Abwehrverhalten hat und keine richtige Strategie entwickelt hat oder konnte ? ( Muss jemand mit dem Wissen mal aufklären )

Ist da nicht die Äsche eher das Problem und die Auslese ? Leider gehen die Experten nicht weiter drauf ein, aber sie relativieren auch das gewisse Gewässer und Strukturen dem Vogel eben leichtes Spiel machen, hier ist dann wohl der Mensch wieder mal/ebenfalls verursacher vor allem durch Begradigung der Strecken oder eben einem Eingriff in ihrer Struktur.

http://ec.europa.eu/environment/nature/cormorants/Background-and-Activities.htm


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Nicht einfach beim NABU abschreiben, sondern verschiedene Quellen durchsuchen.


Merkt ihr was :m


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

@ Fantastic 

PETA wäre stolz auf dich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> @ Fantastic
> 
> PETA wäre stolz auf dich.



Du bist ein echter Jonny.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Nix gegen strittige Diskussion.

Aber ab hier gibts Punkte, wenn sich nicht an Nettiquette gehalten wird und untereinander aufeinander persönlich losgegangen.

Ansage.
Zu befolgen, nicht zu diskutieren.
Von ALLEN

Danke.


PS:
Oft hilft es schlicht, zuerst einmal andere Beiträge eines Posters anzuschauen, da sieht man schnell was dahinter steckt.

Hilft dann oft in de Dikssuion untereinander nicht persönlich zu werden, sondern zu akzeptieren, dass der Herrgott eben nen großen Tiergarten hat.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Nun ja, Fantastic Fishing bezweifelt Schäden.
Ich kann ja - sofern Bedarf besteht - Zug um Zug ein paar Bildchen einstellen.
Nur: Wie stellt man hier Bilder rein ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313704


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Nun ja, Fantastic Fishing bezweifelt Schäden.



Wo tue ich das ?

Ich habe am Anfang des Themas schon geschrieben das mir einfach dieses Extreme der Angler nervt sich aus einem Grundsatz  heraus gegen den Kormoran zu stellen weil er Fische frisst und an die eigenen Interessen geht. 

Meine Intention habe ich beschrieben, das andere Organisationen die sich gegen das Angeln positionieren sich mit den Selben Argumenten die wir gegen den Vogel nutzen gegen uns verwenden.Ich versuche einfach zu differenzieren und springe nicht auf den berühmten Springerzug auf.

Das der Kormoran der Äsche zusetzt wurde erhoben, wie es schein hat die Äsche aber ein grundsätzliches Problem, das durch Evolution zustande kommt, weitere Erhebungen zeigen wenig auf. Die Page von der EU zeigt auf das im Grundsatz vor allem wirtschaftsbetreiber von Fischfarmen Probleme haben, Analog wie Schafe zum Wolf.

Mir reicht halt "Frisst Fisch" als Argumentation nicht aus.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Das habe sogar ich gelernt. Da gibt es bei der Antwort so ein büroklamer.

Aber erst den Text, sonst funktioniert es nicht, jedenfalls bei mir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Ich hab die Diskussion nochmal durchgelesen und noch kein stichhaltiges Argument gefunden, das mich überzeugen würde, von meiner  bisherigen Meinung abzukehren....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Natur mehr in deutschen Gewässern - alles bewirtschaftete Kulturlandschaft, von der Quelle (Alpen, Wasserkraft) bis ins Meer (Schiffahrtsweg)..
> 
> Da regelt die Natur gor nix mehr, in meinen Augen hilft Schrot oder 22er Hornet am besten.....


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

nicht nur Äschen haben ihre Probleme mit dem Kormoran.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Mit Schrot und kleiner Kugel hab ich schon mal mecker bekommen hier im board.

Obwohl so wird gemacht.
Wo ist denn Schrot verboten?
Muss am Wasser halt bleifrei sein.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

2. Versuch das Bild einzufügen ( ich werde alt#q )


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Klappt doch!!


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

So, und weil das mit dem Bild nun funktioniert, hier noch ein weiteres:
Zwei erlegte Kormorane: Mageninhalt 1 Hecht  und 1 Schrätzer, ein absoluter Rote - Liste Fisch !


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wurde doch im Interview schon bestätigt und auch daran festgemacht das die Äsche Probleme beim Abwehrverhalten hat und keine richtige Strategie entwickelt hat oder konnte ? ( Muss jemand mit dem Wissen mal aufklären )
> 
> Ist da nicht die Äsche eher das Problem und die Auslese ? Leider gehen die Experten nicht weiter drauf ein, aber sie relativieren auch das gewisse Gewässer und Strukturen dem Vogel eben leichtes Spiel machen, hier ist dann wohl der Mensch wieder mal/ebenfalls verursacher vor allem durch Begradigung der Strecken oder eben einem Eingriff in ihrer Struktur.
> 
> http://ec.europa.eu/environment/nature/cormorants/Background-and-Activities.htm


 
 Du hast dich da ganz böse in einen Gedanken verrannt.

 Die Natur regelt sich selbst, ist nur ein Grund-Gedanke mehr nicht.

 Bei den einen ist es die Äsche bei anderen die Schleie.
 Fakt ist das die Kormorane in Deutschland ähnlich viele Fische entnehmen wie die Menschen.

 Für einige Fischarten nun verdammt bedrohlich, weil in der Summe die Verluste nun zu hoch sind.
 Für andere Arten ein Segen, die nun selbst in wenig geeigneten Gewässern Lücken finden und aufkommen.

 Grob würde ich einmal 50-80 % weniger Fischmenge in deutschen Gewässern vermuten.
 Was dann wider Probleme für andere bedrohte Arten wie Eisvögel, Otter bedeutet.

 Fakt ist überlässt man die Natur sich selbst, sollte man sie auch nicht nutzen wollen.
 Will man sie Nutzen muss man zusätzliche Überschüsse schaffen.
 Haben einzelne Fische also schon Probleme, ist es für sie niederschmetternd wenn da noch neue hinzukommen.

 Für mich ist und bleibt es ein Schädling, den man als Art durchaus erhalten sollte.
 Aber es ist vollkommender Schwachsinn, zu denken das es gut sei wenn Schädlinge in Maximaler Anzahl vorkommen.
 Da ist dann keine Nutzung für Menschen mehr über und alle menschlichen Eingriffe werden dann noch verschlimmert.


----------



## fishhawk (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Hallo,



> Probleme beim Abwehrverhalten hat und keine richtige Strategie entwickelt hat oder konnte



Liegt vielleicht daran, dass es füher in der Äschenregion keine Kormorane gab???

Die sind ja früher nur von Küste zu Küste gezogen und haben nicht im Binnenland überwintert.

Nichtmal der NABU dürfte wissenschaftlich nachweisen können, dass der Kormoran im Mittelalter ein angestammter Brutvogel und Wintergast in Bayern war.

BERNDS Meinung könnte ich mich durchaus anschließen.


----------



## Hann. Münden (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Hier gibt es was vom "harmlosen schwarzen Vogel". Leute, die nicht nur einen See und 2 Angler kennen, wissen es bereits: http://www.bissclips.tv/news/der-kormoran-von-wegen-harmloser-vogel-4172.html


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist es denn umgekehrt Nachweisbar, könnte es sein das der Kormoran eben nicht auf Äschen angewiesen war oder wurde er damals schon so drastisch bejagt ? Fakt, der Vogel ist an Wasser gebunden, Fakt er kommt auf allen Kontinenten vor. Nur nicht in Bayern ? :m:q


----------



## fishhawk (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Hallo,



> Ist es denn umgekehrt Nachweisbar



Geniale Argumentationsweise, damit könntest du dich fürs Wahlkampfteam von Donald Trump qualifizieren  .

Damit lassen sich dann auch die meisten Verschwörungstheorien "beweisen". 

Gibt es Außerirdische ?  Na klar, hat ja noch keiner den Gegenbeweis führen können.

Aber danke, dass du Bayern zum Kontinent erklärst, mir hätte schon "Ausland" gereicht.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



> Fakt, der Vogel ist an Wasser gebunden, Fakt er kommt auf allen Kontinenten vor. Nur nicht in Bayern ?



Zumindest an letzterem arbeiten wir. Peng!


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Ich sag nix!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Zumindest an letzterem arbeiten wir. Peng!


Stimmt, man kann Bayern für viel kritisieren, aber bei Kormoranreduzierung gehören sie zu den Guten!
#6#6#6

Waidmannsheil und danke an die bayerischen richtigen Grünen (die im Loden mit Flinte), die hier Kulturlandschaft und Angler  schützen helfen!!..
:m:m:m


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da ist das ganze Problem verankert! Chinesen als Schutzvögel einsetzen, wie Biber und dann alles loslassen. |krach:


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Zumindest an letzterem arbeiten wir. Peng!





Ich liebe trockenen Humor 
#6


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Der Kollege Fishhawk hat recht mit der Behauptung, dass es die schwarze Pest erst seit wenigen Jahrzehnten (ca.3) ins Binnenland zieht, zunächst nur als Wintergäste, dann aber auch als Brutvögel!
Ich habe dazu ornithologische Literatur die anhand von Einzelbeobachtungen genau dieses belegen!
(nix bei Google!)

Jürgen


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Ich auch aber Watt The fuck...
Meint er mit peng


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Genau das Beschreibe ich doch ! Niemand hatte den Waschbären auf dem Schirm, gerade im Zusammenhang mit Kormoran, ein User brachte diesen ins Spiel gerade zum Bezug auf das Thema mit dem natürlichen Fressfeind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Fischzüchter interessieren dich anscheinend gar nicht. Hallo? Jahrhunderte alte mit von Mönchen durch Schaufeln geschaffene Teiche, die ganze Landstriche jetzt als FFH und Biotopgebiete darstellen lassen als die Juwelen überhaupt. Dann kommt dieser Chinese und macht alles kaputt. Fische die für das nächste Jahr als Verkaufsfische geplant sind, Zuchtfische, die die  Genetik dieser Stämme seit 15 - 20 Jahren oder noch länger bei den Teichwirten garantiert haben. Qualifizierte Betriebe, überwacht und dokumentiert, um überhaupt produzieren zu dürfen. Du solltest mal etwas tiefer in die Materie einsteigen.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Da gebe ich dir recht.
Hatte mit dem Chinesen Probleme. Du meinst die schwarze Pest!


Ist schon traurig was eine überbevölkerung so bewirkt.
Ich schliesse da de Menschen nicht aus.
 Aber du bist hier machtlos. Der Vogel ist hier geschützt und basta.


----------



## MS aus G (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Aber die tun ja nichts, wollen "nur" spielen!!!

https://www.hna.de/lokales/hofgeismar/hofgeismar-ort73038/angler-schlagen-alarm-kormorane-fressen-gewaesser-leer-7344802.html#idAnchComments


Gruß Mario


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Spiele auch gerne mit 12/..... und .....
Gibt aber wieder haue...


----------



## willmalwassagen (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

@Fantastic Fishing

Wenn es 2  gleichwertige geschützte Arten gibt, von denen eine durch die andere weitgehend weggefressen wird könnte das Natur sein wenn es bei uns Natur gäbe*.
*Vogelschützer sehen das anders. Die fordern dann in Brutgebieten am Meer eine massive Bejagung des Fuchses zum Schutz der Vögel allgemein.Oder eine massive Bejagung der Gemsen sum Schutz der Silberdistel, also eine Pflanze wird wenns denn mal passt über ein Tier gestellt.Oder Krötenschützer  lassen Fische in Teichen sterben weil sie das Wasser im Teich ablassen mit dem Ziel, die Fische dabei zu töten um einen reinen Amphibienteich zu erhalten. Mein lieber [edit by Admin], Thomas hat gesagt wir sollen  hier irgendwie miteinander klarkommen. [Admin: eben!!] Du solltest mir aber besser im realen leben [edit by Admin]


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Wir haben in Deutschland keine Natur mehr!
Alles wirtschaftlich erzeugt.
Der Wald, die gewässer, die feldlandschaften uvm.


Reine Natur gibt es vielleicht noch in sibirien...

Was wollt ihr? Herstellung der Natur vor hundert Jahren,
Da gab es auch schon keine Natur mehr. Zumindestens nicht in Europa.
Hat jetzt mal wieder nix mit dem Thema zu tun, sorry


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Bis auf persönliche Anfeindungen und das typische Gebrabbel, wie Thomas seine dehnbare Moral gegenüber Verstößen der "Nettikette" nichts Neues. 

http://www.luxnatur.lu/publi/wb24001021.pdf

Auch sehr interessant, vor allem der Hinweis auf das Beutesprektrum.

[edit by Admin - persönlich]



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Zumindest an letzterem arbeiten wir. Peng!



Könnt ihr auch, ihr werdet aber keinen Erfolg haben. Desweiteren sägt ihr an eurem eigenen Ast, weil danach wir Selbst dran sind. Was dem Kormoran aufgrund von Gier zum Verhängnis wird, geht mit der Öko-Strategie des 21. Jahrhunderts dann Hand in Hand auf uns über. Wird ein schöner Schuss ins Blaue. PENG


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> und das typische Gebrabbel, wie Thomas seine dehnbare Moral gegenüber Verstößen der "Nettikette" nichts Neues.



Und nun schlägt die dehnbare Moral zu (mich angehen ist mir wurscht. Aber Du  kannst es erneut nicht lassen, auf andere User persönlich loszugehen.)

Du wirst es lernen, so oder so.............


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der Kollege Fishhawk hat recht mit der Behauptung, dass es die schwarze Pest erst seit wenigen Jahrzehnten (ca.3) ins Binnenland zieht, zunächst nur als Wintergäste, dann aber auch als Brutvögel!
> Ich habe dazu ornithologische Literatur die anhand von Einzelbeobachtungen genau dieses belegen!
> (nix bei Google!)
> 
> Jürgen



http://www.lfu.bayern.de/natur/vogelmonitoring/kormoran/index.htm

Gleich erster Absatz, Beschreibung von Brutkolonien um 1000 nach Christus. Wenn jene im Rheingau waren, dann auch sicher in Bayern. Gibt sicherlich noch andere Verweise, aber in der Zahl möglicherweise gering weil der Vogel bejagt und nahe der Ausrottung stand, was wohl auch mit der Nutzung von Zuchtanlagen im Mittelalter einhergeht. (Sinnhafterweise, um Nahrungsprobleme vorzubeugen erhöhte die Kirche Fastentage, Fleisch war Tabu, Fisch eben nicht. Wird wohl des Kormorans letztes Stündchen gewesen sein )


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

ich finde die Absätze besser, in denen die darstellen, wie seit 1980 die Zahl der in Bayern brütenden Paare zunächst zögerlich, ab den späten 1980er Jahren stark angewachsen ist.

Und dann das am Ende mit dem Kormoranmanagement....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich finde die Absätze besser, in denen die darstellen, wie seit 1980 die Zahl der in Bayern brütenden Paare zunächst zögerlich, ab den späten 1980er Jahren stark angewachsen ist.
> 
> Und dann das am Ende mit dem Kormoranmanagement....



Was so ein Schutz an Auswirkungen hat ? Ich stelle mir vor, Jäger dürfen Wölfe schießen, meinst du sie würden sich ausbreiten ?

Und das dann mit Wolfsmanagement ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Ja, ich denke auch wir brauchen keine Wölfe in unserer Kulturlandschaft, die sind in anderen Gegenden (Skandinavien, Kaukasus, Balkan etc.) mit mehr Natur und weniger Menschen besser aufgehoben sind (auch wenn die Schweden da inzwischen durchgreifen, weil bei denen der Wolf auch zu viel wird)..

Davon ab ist das Offtopic, denn hier gehts um Kormorane, nicht um Wölfe.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke auch wir brauchen keine Wölfe in unserer Kulturlandschaft, die sind in anderen Gegenden (Skandinavien, Kaukasus, Balkan etc.) mit mehr Natur und weniger Menschen besser aufgehoben sind (auch wenn die Schweden da inzwischen durchgreifen, weil bei denen der Wolf auch zu viel wird)..
> 
> Davon ab ist das Offtopic, denn hier gehts um Kormorane, nicht um Wölfe.



Mir ging es um den Vergleich, schlichte Logik. Natürlich kann ein Tier unter Schutz sich verbreiten, was wohl am simplen Ursprung des Schutzes selbst liegt ? Eben wie beim Wolf. 

PETA argumentiert gegen Angler im Übrigen genau wie wir gegen den Kormoran, ein Schelm wer dabei Böses denkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Wer Menschen mit Tieren vergleicht - nun ja............

Nicht meine Basis....

Ich bleibe dabei (damit wieder hier zum Thema):
Kormoran ist nicht nur nicht bedroht, sondern ein massenhaft auftretender Schädling (nicht als Kormoran pe se schädlich, nur durch die Masse) und kann zw. MUSS bedenkenlos reduziert werden, wo er wirtschaftlich oder im Sinne vom Biotop- und Artenschutz wegen fehlender Natur (>>natürliche Feinde) zu massiv auftritt..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer Menschen mit Tieren vergleicht - nun ja............
> 
> Nicht meine Basis....
> 
> ...



Ich vergleiche nicht den Kormoran mit dem Menschen,das Möchtest du gern glauben oder interpretierst das so, aber ich habe das so nicht geschrieben.

Beim Kormoran stellen wir uns Argumentativ so auf wie es PETA gegen uns macht, da gibt es keinen Unterschied. Mit dem Erfolg gegen den Kormoran erfahren die Argumente von PETA gegen Angler eine massive Aufwertung. 

Weil eben vom Blickpunkt her im deutschen Gesetz momentan das Angeln als Nahrungserwerb gesehen wird. Somit sind wir für Schützer eben ebenfalls Schädlinge am Wasser, weil wir nicht drauf angewiesen sind, Arten unter Druck stehen, keine Kontrolle herrscht, Willkür unter Anglern sich durchsetzt, Trophäensammeln Mode macht. Was bei einem Vogel als Existenz-Notwendigkeit der Henkerspruch sein soll, ist bei Anglern aus wesentlich geringerer Notwendigkeit aber absolute Priorität. Viel Spaß beim Versuch das jemandem zu Verkaufen.

2 Fischräuber, ein Problem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Weil eben von Blickpunkt her im deutschen Gesetz momentan der Angeln als Nahrungserwerb gesehen wird.


Schlicht falsch.
Steht in keinem einzigen Bundes-Gesetz, ist nur eine keinesfalls unumstrittene Ableitung aus dem TSG, weit verbreiteter Unsinn, das als "fgesetzlich allgemiengültig in Deutschland" zu bezeichnen..

Nur in einzelnen Landesgesetzen gibts entsprechende Passagen..

Aber auch offtopic und irrelevant hier..

Zum Thema selber:
Hier gehts um das Video, welches die Effektivität der Kormorane beim Jagen auch großer Fische zeigt, den zusätzlichen Schaden durch angepickte Fische und wie man sich das dann in Deutschland bei dem massenhaft auftretenden Schädling (nicht als Kormoran Schädling, sondern als Masse) angesichts dieser Bilder vorstellen kann, wie das da abgeht dann unter Wasser.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schlicht falsch.
> Steht in keinem einzigen Bundes-Gesetz, ist nur eine keinesfalls unumstrittene Ableitung aus dem TSG, weit verbreiteter Unsinn, das als "fgesetzlich allgemiengültig in Deutschland" zu bezeichnen..
> 
> Nur in einzelnen Landesgesetzen gibts entsprechende Passagen..



Vernünftiger Grund, eine Frage der Auslegung und Allgemein dem Nahrungserwerb zugeschrieben. Abknüppeln kommt doch aus Bayern. #h

Meine Position steht, setzt ihr euch gegen den Kormoran als Schädling durch, widerfährt euch das Selbe, weil die Gruppierung der Angler sich in Deutschland damit nur noch mehr Angreifbar macht. Wir haben keine Lobby, keine Strategie, keinen Schutz. Wenn wir jetzt gegen Lebewesen die auf Fisch angewiesen sind in Konkurrenz treten räumen wir Angeln als Nahrungserwerb ein oder gar das Angeln nichts weiteres sein darf und entziehen unserem Hobby komplett die Notwendigkeit.

Ihr habt 20 Äschen mehr im Bach, aber das wird dann unser Sargnagel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Deine Position kann stehen, ist nicht meine...

Reduzieren von Schädlingen  wie Massenkormoran auf ein vernünftiges Maß, vernünftige Lobbyarbeit gegen die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und deren parlamentarischen Arm, die Grünen, welche rein aus Propaganda- und Spendensammelgründen einen Massenschädling wie den Kormoran zum Schaden von Mensch und unserer Umwelt aus einseitigen Profitinteressen heraus schützen.

Nichts tun und den Kopf in den Sand stecken damit es nicht noch schlimmer kommt, ist die alte, vom DAFV übernommene, VDSF-Doktrin, die uns genau immer mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen und Massenschädlinge wie den Kormoran gebracht haben.

Meine Position:
Massenschädlinge wie Kormoran reduzieren und schädliche Schützer und deren parlamentarischen Arm politisch und medial bekämpfen.


----------



## Angelbube (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

...greife den Menschen in die Tasche, und sie werden zu Hyänen. 

@Fantastic Fishing: ich mag deine Art zu argumentieren genauso wie deine Einstellung zu diesem Thema #h#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir haben keine Lobby, keine Strategie, keinen Schutz.


Wir sind eigentlich ziemlich viele.

Wir könnten eigentlich demonstrieren und auf die Straße gehen.

Wir hätten dann zusammen sehr viel Macht, denn alle Macht geht vom Volke aus, und in Massenbewegungen lassen sich alle Änderungen durchsetzen. 
Die verschärften Formen wie Generalstreik oder Revolution, wie z.B. in Deutschland ab 1848, dürfte nichtmal nötig sein.

Ob man dazu die Gründung der Deutschen Angler-Partei braucht oder eine große Initiative "Naturangelwasser jetzt", usw.

In Deutschland haben wir zudem eine sehr erstklassig erfolgreiche jüngere Geschichte, sei es gegen Atomkraft, sei es gegen eingemauerten Kommunismus.

Einzig bewegen müßte sich der faule Bürger, wenn es denn wirklich so stinkt  ...


----------



## gründler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Mit Schrot und kleiner Kugel hab ich schon mal mecker bekommen hier im board.
> 
> Obwohl so wird gemacht.
> Wo ist denn Schrot verboten?
> Muss am Wasser halt bleifrei sein.




Moin glaube das war ich und habe nicht gemeckert damals sondern nur Erfahrungen aufgezeigt.

Kugel klein: Nachteil bei zb. 22er manche Vögel fielen nicht gleich um oder flogen noch weg etc.daher lieber bißchen mehr "bums".
Bei 22er muss der Schuss schon perfekt sitzen damit er sofort umfällt,mit zb. 222er wird mehr Schaden usw.daher....will jetzt nicht in Detail gehen.

Direkt am Wasser nur noch Stahlschrot,auch hier war eine Körnung ab 3.5mm aufwärts besser wie kleinere Körnungen,wo natürlich auch entfernung usw...wie gesagt jeder wie er mag,aber 22er ist nach meiner Erfahrungen...usw.nicht die beste Wahl wenn er im feuer liegen soll. 

#h


----------



## angler1996 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wir sind eigentlich ziemlich viele.
> 
> Wir könnten eigentlich demonstrieren und auf die Straße gehen.
> 
> ...



Das würde aber voraussetzen, dass sich *die Angler, *also wenigstens die überwiegende Mehrheit, mal auf einem Standpunkt einigen könnten#hund nicht jeder seine ethisch/moralischen Ansichten als allein richtig betrachtet, siehe die ganzen Tröds zu c&r und Ähnlichem und dann noch den Schritt zu gehen, den eigenen Arsch in die Höhe zu bekommen, vergiss es. Auch wenn Dein grundsätzlicher Ansatz richtig ist#h


----------



## MarkusZ (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



> Gleich erster Absatz, Beschreibung von Brutkolonien um 1000 nach  Christus. Wenn jene im Rheingau waren, dann auch sicher in Bayern.



Interessant, Hildegard von Bingen schreibt: 



> „ die alkreya …. nimmt reine Nahrung … zu sich und frisst bisweilen  sogar kranke Fische. Ihr Fleisch taugt als Speise weder für Gesunde noch  für Kranke….



Das ist also ein unwiderlegbarer Beweis für Brutkolonien des *Phalacrocorax carbo *_* sinensis* in Bayern.|kopfkrat

_Umwerfende Logik. Ist ja absolut unmöglich, dass hier ein durchziehender *Phalacrocorax carbo carbo* beschrieben wurde. Und was einmal irgendwo in D gesichet wurde, kommt dann natürlich flächendecked vor. (Ironiemodus aus)

Gab es dann  auch mal ne Seehundkolonie am Bodensee???

Die gute Hildegard beschreibt übrigens auch Tiere wie den Basilisk. Den hat man seit Harry Potter zwar nicht mehr gesehen, wird dann aber sicher noch irgendwo in D sein Unwesen treiben. Gibt ja keine Gegenbeweise.


----------



## rippi (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Also Basilisken sind durchaus noch weit verbreitet. Wenn du keine findest machst du vielleicht einfach an den falschen Ort Rast. Gibt auch ganz gute Videos. In dem du Basilisken über Wasser laufen sehen kannst.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Interessant, Hildegard von Bingen schreibt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zur Zeit ihrer Schilderungen glaubten die Menschen auch an Hexen und die Erde war eine Scheibe. Dennoch wurden Beobachtungen fest gehalten.

Sehr sicher würde ich behaupten das der Kormoran auch nicht in unterschiedliche Arten unterteilt wurde, es gab ihn , fertig. Wenn ich in 50 Jahren den medialen Konsum der Menschen zur Auswertung nehme um eine kulturelle Wertigkeit zu Erstellen und mir RTL2 von 09.00uhr-18.00uhr als Quelle her nehme. Joa, dann wirkt dein Basilisk niedlich gegenüber vitaminreicher Leberwurst.
[edit by Admin: Letzte Warnung wg. persönliche Anmache]


----------



## MarkusZ (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



> Zur Zeit ihrer Schilderungen glaubten die Menschen auch an Hexen und die  Erde war eine Scheibe. Dennoch wurden Beobachtungen fest gehalten.



Messerscharf erkannt. Und aufgrund dieser Beobachtungen wurden dann Hexen auch verbrannt.

[edit by Admin]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Messerscharf erkannt. Und aufgrund dieser Beobachtungen wurden dann Hexen auch verbrannt.
> 
> [edit by Admin]



Und ich möchte nicht das gleiche Hexenjagd auf irgendein Tier gemacht wird. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Nicht auf ein einzelnes Tier ne Jagd - auf Massen(Schädlinge) wie Kormorane, die in keinster Weise gefährdet sind, die durch ihr Massenvorkommen aber selber Umwelt schädigen und die selber andere Arten massiv gefährden, muss man in meinen Augen auch mit Massenreduzierung reagieren.  ..


----------



## Fruehling (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Neutronenbomben etwa?


----------



## Deep Down (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Neutronenbomben etwa?



Musst Du immer übertreiben?

Eine H5N1-Streubombe reicht!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Musst Du immer übertreiben?
> 
> Eine H5N1-Streubombe reicht!



Spanische Grippe ist nicht Lustig ! |bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie effektiv Kormorane jagen - auch große Fische!*

Der bayerische Fischereiverband ist allgemein ja auch eher unter den anglerfeindlichen zu listen..

Wo aber zu loben ist, muss man trotzdem loben....

Und bez. Kormoran machen die Bayern gerade gute Medienarbeit:
http://www.infranken.de/ueberregional/Fische-leiden-unter-Jagdattacken;art55462,2475869
http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/abendschau/fische-komorane-eis-vergraemung-100.html
http://www.br.de/nachrichten/kormorane-fischbestaende-gefaehrdet-100.html


Auch passend dazu:


Franz_16 schrieb:


> > Fakt, der Vogel ist an Wasser gebunden, Fakt er kommt auf allen Kontinenten vor. Nur nicht in Bayern ?
> 
> 
> 
> Zumindest an letzterem arbeiten wir. Peng!


:q:q:q


----------

